# Deca / sustanon combo ?



## Continuum (May 30, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Please go easy, its my 1st post 
I am currently 27, weigh in at 78Kgs (171pounds) 1.8m tall and have had a few solid years of hard work at the gym. 
I peg my body fat at around 12% (altho im not entirely sure)  and want to cut as well as build.

One of my friends has suggested deca for cutting and sustanon to keep me bulked while I'm on the course. From what I have read, i plan on going onto a course for 10 weeks and need to know a few things.
I have also been on Depotrone as my 1st course (8 weeks) and a second course soon there after of test cypionate (8 weeks again). I've gotten a lil slack lately and slipped a bit from my record weight of 82kgs and am looking to get to the next milestone of about 85-90kgs. Those courses finished a few months back and Im ready to start the next.

I also have a little pre-disposition towards gyno (natural) and am looking to avoid adding onto that as much as possible. I've also read a little about Clomid and think i should cycle off with something to stop the breast development and try hold my gains. 

Im just after some general pointers, and a little direction. Is the deca / sus combo with a little clomid thereafter going to be what I need? 
Also, what quantities would you recommend based on my weight and goal?

If you respond, please break this down for me in simple English ... im relatively new to the juice and there is still a lot i need to learn.

Ta in advance !


----------



## tree_981 (May 30, 2009)

Im new too but have been lurking about here for months - the guys here know their shit so listen to what they say.

Seems to me though you need to decide what your aim is - do you want to bulk or cut - its best to choose one to get maximum results. Also you must make sure your diet and training is as good as it can be - you may find you can get to 85kg by eating more and training smart.


----------



## raza abbas (May 30, 2009)

Continuum if ur a first time user of steroids then don’t use sust cuz sust contain  4 different kind of testo so its not good to inject 4 diff kind of AAS in ur very first cycle..

Deca is also for bulking not for cutting.. It’s better if u use 1 testosterone with deca, for gaining size u should consider testo cipionate or testo enhantrate with D-bol just for kick start and along with this cycle u have to run HCG+proviron..

If u need more help let me know.

Be Safe.


----------



## Shadowcam (May 30, 2009)

You cant cut and bulk at the same time! Choose one or the other.

Your friend is very misinformed if he thinks Deca is for cutting so please disregard what he says.

I would suggest cutting naturally till your are nice and lean then do a bulking cycle of
Test E for 8-10 weeks and start clomid 14 days after your last shot.

It sounds to me like you havent done any PCT previously which is a BIG mistake. If your prone to gyno then take some Nolv or a AI throughout your cycle.

I would strongly suggest researching the drugs your thinking of taking so you have some understanding how they work.


----------



## Continuum (Jun 1, 2009)

@raza This will be my 3rd course.

@Shadowcam - Yeah, I have read online in various places that deca is used for cutting and bulking - I must admit, logically it really couldn't be both, so there is a lot of misinformation out there. That's why I'm here 

If I had to pick between cutting or bulking at this point, I would choose to Bulk. With that in mind, would this combo be a decent move ? I am really just looking to pack on more lean weight and am taking protein isolate supplements to get my daily protein count up. 
From what I have read, taking sus will require me to jab a few times a week, ideally I wouldn't mind as fewer jabs as possible (ideally once a week), as I've never self-injected and I've got the n00b jitters.

Thanks for the help thus far guys.


----------



## Shadowcam (Jun 1, 2009)

Just do Test E 400-500mg/w for 8-10 weeks. That will still require 2 weekly injections but it better than taking Sust and pinning EOD.

Remember if your bulking you need to be in a calorie surplus but that does not mean you have to get fat. You will most likely gain a little fat and fluid weight when on a cycle but that can be minimised with sensible eating.


----------



## raza abbas (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok buddy, I agree with shadowcam.. 

Here what u have to do,

Follow the routine which shadow gave u along with that take 400 mg Deca e/w and testosterone E is a long acting steroid so its take time to kick in max 12 days, so its better to use D-Bol for at least 4weeks then stop using D-Bol and continue with 400 Deca and 500 Testo E..

In this cycle u going to see some water retention so u can use Aemidex 0.5 mg every day start using after 1 weeks and ur good to go for 10 weeks cycle..

U have to take 5000 to 6000 calories per day and 500 gram of protein every day to see solid gains..

Take Care


----------



## Ike_24 (Jun 11, 2009)

Okat soo... Im 18 i have been to the gym around a year now and i am develpoing very, very slowy. I have just got some gear off my mate...

This is sus 250 and I have 10ml altogether.

Firstly how much do you guys think this price should be (10ml of sus) ...

And secondly the lad recomended me to do deca aswell as sus and work them around each other on the same course... Would you recommend this...

I am new on eya so go easy and dont bite my head off.

Thanks alot fellas... Can you help me.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 11, 2009)

Ike_24 said:


> Okat soo... Im 18 i have been to the gym around a year now and i am develpoing very, very slowy. I have just got some gear off my mate...
> Thanks alot fellas... Can you help me.



The best help anyone is going to give you is to tell you that you are 18 years old and have no business using AAS.  It may hurt to hear that, but it's the truth.  You risk permanently messing up your body for life.

/V


----------



## animal550 (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a question if anyone can help. I am 20 years old 6'2 225 pounds looking to get up to 255 pounds by then end of the year. But i am on dbol sus 250 and deca... started off with 2 weeks of dbol only 20mg/ day and gained great size put on 10 pounds in 2 weeks with amazing pumps. then took first injection of sus 250 and deca and got the test flu 2days after. body aches i am really flush no motivation tired and got nausea and havent ate hardly in 2 days and lost weight. wants to kno if any else lost weight from the test flu and how long does it last and will expirience it every shot???? apprecitate your info...


----------



## Shadowcam (Jun 11, 2009)

animal550 said:


> I have a question if anyone can help. I am 20 years old 6'2 225 pounds looking to get up to 255 pounds by then end of the year. But i am on dbol sus 250 and deca... started off with 2 weeks of dbol only 20mg/ day and gained great size put on 10 pounds in 2 weeks with amazing pumps. then took first injection of sus 250 and deca and got the test flu 2days after. body aches i am really flush no motivation tired and got nausea and havent ate hardly in 2 days and lost weight. wants to kno if any else lost weight from the test flu and how long does it last and will expirience it every shot???? apprecitate your info...



Start your own thread buddy! you may get a response.


----------



## Ike_24 (Jun 12, 2009)

How much is it for 10ml of sus?
Thanks lads..


----------



## StuckInBako (Jun 12, 2009)

whatever you paid i how much it cost


----------

